# Harvey Norman Sales



## MissG (14 Mar 2008)

I have heard on the radio that Harvey norman are having a bank holiday weekend sale. I know this is the norm for them and they seem to always be having sales! But i wanted to ask if anybody has got good deals there on these sale weekends? Will it be crazy busy or is it all just hype? I am looking at buying a 32" LCD tv and possibly some other bits for a new apt but don't want to drive all the way out to the store in my hungover state if the bargains are the same as any other weekend! Can anyone advise?


----------



## Round Tuit (14 Mar 2008)

I don't know about bigger items but I checked out one of their sales when I was buying a digital camera. I'd priced it in a couple of others shops (Camera Centre and Conn's Cameras I think) and it was almost E100 dearer in the Harvey Norman Sale!!

Haven't gone back since. 

Ended up buying camera in US for a lot less anyway.


----------



## daves (14 Mar 2008)

Was buying a laptop for a friend recently and priced the same one in a couple of places. Harvey norman being the most expensive.....
Eventually got it in currys.


----------



## gebbel (14 Mar 2008)

MissG said:


> ............ but don't want to drive all the way out to the store in my hungover state if the bargains are the same as any other weekend! Can anyone advise?



So don't drink too much ! Seriously though, before you take the plunge and buy the TV, become familiar with all of the online sites that deliver to Ireland e.g pixmania.ie, komplett.ie etc. Compare the prices. Review the TV you want on the net, by just doing a google of the make and model. In other words, spend some time researching. Harvey Norman may have some good deals this weekend but there may be better at the touch of a mouse!


----------



## Phoenix2 (14 Mar 2008)

Harvey Norman are one of the most expensive and most agressive operations in Ireland.Their prices are hiked up to allow them to advertise their so called MASSIVE DISCOUNTS etc. Approach them with caution. Also note that very little of their stock get great reviews from the usual review sources. They simply see Ireland as a source of massive profits like many other non-Irish outlets


----------



## rose147 (7 Apr 2008)

suites average €1500 more expensive than other shops in the area


----------



## Luckycharm (9 Apr 2008)

Like everyone else found them the most expensive when looking to get stuff!


----------



## Technologist (9 Apr 2008)

For computer stuff, I often found them expensive and their kit was out of date.


----------

